# King Robert for sale



## Orangehorse (6 September 2020)

Through my local Facebook page, an advert popped up for Mary King's King Robert.  By Chilli Morning out of Kings Temptress, both 5* winners, so impeccably bred and no doubt impeccably trained and produced.

The advent says that he needs to downgrade a bit, as he has made mistakes at 5* (which I guess means, not made the grade).  
For sale at £40,000 if anyone interested!

It just goes to show how unusual and how gifted the true 5* event horse is.  They are the elite of the horse world.


----------



## Red-1 (6 September 2020)

I tracked down the advert, what a lovely looking horse.

However, he hasn't been able to show any enthusiasm for 4* (old 3*) so is being marketed as up to 3* level (old 2*). That being said, last time out at intermediate, with Mary herself on board, he was retired XC, so I would imagine a lot of people would struggle to do intermediate or new 3* on him.

I hope he finds a lovely home, but I'm not sure I would pay 40K for a horse that Mary herself can't get round an intermediate track last time out. With 133 points, he can't do a standard Novice class, but could do ON I guess.

If he were less money I would be knocking on her door myself, if he was as easy going as the advert says. Having said that, the market is crazy at the moment, he will have been impeccably trained and he is horse history with that breeding. I am sure someone will pay the 40K and be very happy with their purchase.


----------



## Amymay (6 September 2020)

He’ll make someone a very nice show jumper I suspect.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 September 2020)

Pity he is not a she.


----------



## teapot (6 September 2020)

His record isn't the best but looking at the other adverts in the same section on Horse Quest, his price is in the range on there.

Hopefully he'll make someone a lovely horse.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 September 2020)

Will he be able to downgrade in time to make a nice 90 or 100 level eventer? Or is that prohibited?


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2020)

He could jump 90/100 opens and there is a way to downgrade too. But at 40k he would be expensive for that. 25k is about the benchmark for smart 90/100. 40k would be about right for a solid novice schoolmaster with the potential for intermediate experience.
Whether he is still in love with the game enough to jump an intermediate for a junior (which I assume is his intended market) I suppose time will tell.


----------



## Bernster (7 September 2020)

Also proves the point that there is a certain magic to these top horses. Good breeding and training is a part of it but clearly not everything.

I hope he finds a lovely new home.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			Pity he is not a she.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh yes .
If he’s an easy horse at a lower level , if he has no big soundness issues and can take the step from an elite rider to a teenager he will sell at about that money .
There’s plenty of parents prepared to pay that money for that first event horse .


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (7 September 2020)

It would also be a consideration that you know he has had the best training, the best care (as I assume Mary would have intended for him to potentially be in her top string with that breeding), he will be sound as a pound to upkeep reputation upon sale, and the advert will be 100% genuine.. That has to justify a few extra ££ on the price tag.


----------



## PatchyBabyHorse (7 September 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Will he be able to downgrade in time to make a nice 90 or 100 level eventer? Or is that prohibited?
		
Click to expand...

He could do opens, or in 3 years he could downgrade, but would never be eligible for any grassroots championships.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2020)

He won’t need to down grade to 90 or a 100 its more likely he could find a job doing one or two stars with a Junior or young rider .


----------



## Frumpoon (8 September 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			Gosh yes .
If he’s an easy horse at a lower level , if he has no big soundness issues and can take the step from an elite rider to a teenager he will sell at about that money .
There’s plenty of parents prepared to pay that money for that first event horse .
		
Click to expand...

What do I need to do to get £40k to spend on a horse? Can I get these parents to adopt me maybe?


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (8 October 2020)

Frumpoon said:



			What do I need to do to get £40k to spend on a horse? Can I get these parents to adopt me maybe?
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂


----------



## shortstuff99 (8 October 2020)

In Mary Kings article in horse and hound today he has been sold to an American young rider via video link.


----------



## Velcrobum (18 October 2020)

Was supposed to have competed at Cornbury but sources told me he had already been sold that was 11.12.20. There was always going to be someone with deep pockets wanting the kudos of a "current" Mary King ride..........


----------



## wendysmisfits (17 November 2021)

Frumpoon said:



			What do I need to do to get £40k to spend on a horse? Can I get these parents to adopt me maybe?
		
Click to expand...




Velcrobum said:



			Was supposed to have competed at Cornbury but sources told me he had already been sold that was 11.12.20. There was always going to be someone with deep pockets wanting the kudos of a "current" Mary King ride..........
		
Click to expand...

He sold to an American and the woman got him with a trainer in PA who sold to a little girl’s family. The horse has horrible kissing spine and had 9 lig snips/bone shaves. It was known before selling to the family. Quite a shame.  I guess this would explain his record.


----------



## Red-1 (17 November 2021)

wendysmisfits said:



			He sold to an American and the woman got him with a trainer in PA who sold to a little girl’s family. The horse has horrible kissing spine and had 9 lig snips/bone shaves. It was known before selling to the family. Quite a shame.  I guess this would explain his record.
		
Click to expand...

As long as the issue was disclosed before sale to the US, I can't see a problem. Their risk to take. 

That does explain a lot though. As you say, a shame for the amount of schooling he has had, but not to be able to continue to go up the ranks. At least someone will benefit from the schooling, and the horse sounds to have had the best of care and now a more appropriate workload. I don't suppose he will care about glory.

I would not personally have paid ££££ for this horse, but good luck to the person who has risked it, and I hope she and the horse have a fabulous time together.


----------

